# Dependent Visa for parents



## InWPUser (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi,
I am in canada with my wife for the past 3 years. And I am planning to bring my parents to canada. Can I go for dependent visa, any info much appreciated?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

InWPUser said:


> Hi,
> I am in canada with my wife for the past 3 years. And I am planning to bring my parents to canada. Can I go for dependent visa, any info much appreciated?


You should follow and be guided by the information/instructions at this website,

Application to Sponsor a Member of the Family Class


----------



## InWPUser (Jun 23, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> You should follow and be guided by the information/instructions at this website,
> 
> Application to Sponsor a Member of the Family Class


Sorry actually I am not a Canadian citizen or permanent resident at this time. I am in work permit also my work permit was expired and waiting for the extended work permit. Right now I am in Implied status.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

InWPUser said:


> Sorry actually I am not a Canadian citizen or permanent resident at this time. I am in work permit also my work permit was expired and waiting for the extended work permit. Right now I am in Implied status.


Then you cannot sponsor ANYONE for Canadian residency.


----------

